# Epson 3170 scanner + libusb +sane = frustration

## grimm26

OK, I have read all the pertinent threads here and in other forums.  I still can't get this @#%$%$ scanner to work.  Here's what i got:

```

2.6.9-nitro4

media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.15  -gphoto2 -ipv6 +usb

iscan-1.12.0-4

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.8  -debug -doc 

sys-apps/hotplug-20040923

Kernel USB settings:

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

```

I have a shuttle xpc with an nforce2 mobo.  I have a usb2.0 hard drive that works and an epson inkjet printers that works, so I know usb is ok.  I have this entry in /etc/hotplug/usb/libsane.usermap:

```

# Epson Corp.|Perfection 3170

libusbscanner             0x0003      0x04b8   0x0116    0x0000       0x0000       0x00         0x00            0x00            0x00            0x00               0x00               0x00000000

```

I have everything in /etc/sane.d/dll.conf commented out except for epkowa. 

sane-find-scanner shows:

```
found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0116 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:001:002

```

I have this line in my /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf:

```

usb 0x04b8 0x0116

```

and also tried usb  libusb:001:002 to no avail.

```

$ ls -l /proc/bus/usb/001/002

-rw-rw----  1 root scanner 50 Dec 17 11:14 /proc/bus/usb/001/002

$

```

So, it seems the libusbscanner hotplug script from sane is working to set the perms and ownership.  However iscan does not work and scanimage -L does not detect the scanner.  I am at a loss.  It _should_ work, shouldn't it?  Has anyone else gotten this scanner working?

----------

## figueroa

SOLVED

I thought I would resurrect this old thread.  After upgrading to the current gcc and rebuilding my system and suffering a few upgrades, my Epson Perfection 3170 Photo scanner stopped being identified correctly (wrongly by the Epson backend and not at all by the Epkowa backend without adding the usb 0x04b8 0x0116 to the epkowa.conf and then still wrongly).

So, I re-emerged all the related packages to no avail.  Finally, I went to:

http://www.avasys.jp/lx-bin2/linux_e/scan/DL1.do

filled out the form and downloaded the generic Linux version of the iscan pacakge and the plugin as an RPM.  I converted the RPM to tar.gz file using rpm2targz then went ahead and unpacked the resutling .tar.gz files to their default directories (as root).

Once I made sure that /etc/sane.d/dll.conf had epkowa at the top and epson commented out, and scsi commented out in the ekowa.conf, scanimage -L correctly identified the scanner (but VERY slowly) and the scanner works correctly from within gimp (also is identified VERY slowly).

Just installing the plugin alone did not work.  I had to install the avasys version of iscan as well.

I may try to improve on the speed if I can by downloading the iscan source from the same site and compiling it myself.  I'll report on that when I get a chance to try it.

BTW, this is a terrific scanner.  I make a lot of use of the transparancy/negative adapter which is well supported by the avasys software.

----------

